# Νέος ιστότοπος για γλωσσικά θέματα - Linguistics.gr



## Leximaniac (Apr 15, 2010)

Σας ενημερώνουμε για τη δημιουργία του *Linguistics.gr* (σε συνεργασία με τη Neurolingo και τις εκδόσεις Κοντύλι), που φιλοδοξεί να αποτελέσει σημείο συνάντησης για συζητήσεις και αναζητήσεις σχετικά με την ελληνική γλώσσα. Στη συνάντηση αυτή είναι προσκεκλημένοι όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για την ελληνική γλώσσα, είτε ως απλοί ή ειδικευμένοι χρήστες (π.χ. κειμενογράφοι, συγγραφείς) είτε ως διδάσκοντες ή διδασκόμενοι είτε ως επιστήμονες γλωσσολόγοι. 

Μπορούν να λάβουν μέρος σε φόρουμ συζητήσεων με συγκεκριμένη θεματολογία, μπορούν να καταθέσουν απορίες/απόψεις/σχόλια για γλωσσικά ζητήματα που τους απασχολούν, αλλά και για θέματα διδασκαλίας της γλώσσας στο σχολείο, μπορούν να ζητήσουν βιβλιογραφικές πληροφορίες. Έχουμε ήδη ξεκινήσει με το πρώτο θέμα σχετικά με τα θηλυκά επαγγελματικά ουσιαστικά (Η γραμματέας -> της γραμματέως, της γραμματέας ή της γραμματέα;)

Θα χαρούμε να σας δούμε κι εκεί!

Φιλικά,
Βαλεντίνη Καλφαδοπούλου Μελλά


----------



## Lexilogists (Apr 16, 2010)

Η Λεξιλογία σάς εύχεται καλορίζικος ο νέος τόπος, και στο Κοντύλι καλές δουλειές και πάντα να επιδεικνύει ευαισθησία και εκσυγχρονιστικό πνεύμα απέναντι στα γλωσσικά ζητήματα.

Προσβλέπουμε σε μια σχέση αμοιβαιότητας και ανταλλαγής σχολίων και απόψεων για μια καλύτερη ματιά πάνω σε πράγματα για τα οποία, απ' όσο γνωρίζουμε, ομονοούμε.


----------

